# best boa?



## carpet_python

i have a corn snake and i would like to get a boa next and am wondering what to get next and if there is something better than a boa


----------



## carpet_python

(but i'm also open to other things like invertebrates and lizards but no water changes


----------



## carpet_python

also what about an african egg eating snake?


----------



## ian14

carpet_python said:


> (but i'm also open to other things like invertebrates and lizards but no water changes


No water changes??
You can't keep animals if you don't want to change the water.


----------



## carpet_python

i mean like changing water in a aquarium


----------



## Malc

Best advice after reading your previous postings... forget it and learn from your experience with your new corn snake.

Whilst Common Boa's are often considered an entry level boa they are not as bullet proof as a Corn snake, and they are in a totally different league.


----------



## Malc

carpet_python said:


> i mean like changing water in a aquarium


What ?? -


----------



## carpet_python

what about an african egg eating snake (i was responding to another message i mean like no axolotls fish or aquatic turtles)


----------



## Malc

carpet_python said:


> what about an african egg eating snake


 Do you have a source of suitable sized eggs to feed it ??? - 

A few days ago you stated that you lived at home with your parents and were not old enough to work so didn't have a lot of money, but was getting a corn snake. We gave you advice on how to manage its husbandry etc and pointed you to several links to help you. Now you are looking at getting another snake, and clearly haven't done any real research at all.... I can't decide if you are just a teenager who can't be bothered to do proper research but is overly enthusiastic about the hobby or just trolling the forum


----------



## ian14

carpet_python said:


> i mean like changing water in a aquarium


I'm lost for words.
Please, before you even THINK about getting a snake, start researching how to keep them.


----------



## wilkinss77

I think I understand what the OP means by water changes- he means nothing that would require a paludarium type set up or otherwise semi aquatic set ups.
OP- when you get your corn snake issues sorted, try researching the following if you want a second snake:
Island dwarf boa constrictors;
Australian dwarf pythons (spotted/Children's python complex);
kingsnakes- many species, many colours & patterns;
ratsnakes (many different species, some may grow too big & some may be too defensively aggressive for you- research any you might like);
milk snakes;
gopher snakes;
rosy boas.
But I repeat: research them all BEFORE deciding which to get.


----------



## Elly66

Much that I admire your enthusiasm, please slow down. You've only just become the owner of a corn snake and have so much to learn yet. Keeping reptiles is a long-term commitment, your corn snake can live well into his 20's. 

The set up you have shown us you have for the corn needs work and you should look at getting a proper vivarium of at least 3ft x 2ft x 2ft for him. The heat mat needs to go, so another heating method needs to be sought. 

For now, you need to concentrate on getting into a good feeding schedule, plus keeping on to of the husbandry of his tank. Given time and attention, you can end up with a happy, healthy snake that is easy to handle. Enjoy the learning experience.


----------



## JeffTheExodon

wilkinss77 said:


> I think I understand what the OP means by water changes- he means nothing that would require a paludarium type set up or otherwise semi aquatic set ups.
> OP- when you get your corn snake issues sorted, try researching the following if you want a second snake:
> Island dwarf boa constrictors;
> Australian dwarf pythons (spotted/Children's python complex);
> kingsnakes- many species, many colours & patterns;
> ratsnakes (many different species, some may grow too big & some may be too defensively aggressive for you- research any you might like);
> milk snakes;
> gopher snakes;
> rosy boas.
> But I repeat: research them all BEFORE deciding which to get.


Yeah that's how I read it as well. I assumed OP just doesn't want something like a CWD (since they mentioned lizards are an option as well), that would require a good sized water area and therefore also frequent and larger water changes. Although it's easy to see why it may have come across the wrong way.


----------



## Malc

JeffTheExodon said:


> Yeah that's how I read it as well. I assumed OP just doesn't want something like a CWD (since they mentioned lizards are an option as well), that would require a good sized water area and therefore also frequent and larger water changes. Although it's easy to see why it may have come across the wrong way.


Or he's been watching too many Brian Ballsache videos and thinks all boa's need the setup BB used for his anaconda


----------



## carpet_python

i have
i'm just looking for suggestions because that is wayyyyy fa in the future and anacondas are too big


----------



## Malc

carpet_python said:


> i have
> i'm just looking for suggestions because that is wayyyyy fa in the future and anacondas are too big


We can all dream, and keeping snakes does become addictive as you rarely have just the one. However given your circumstances I would put off looking until you have the funds, space and permissions to house a large snake. Common boa's reach between 8' and 9', Island species can be half that, but still need a decent size enclosure.


----------



## Sylvi

It's quite nice to chat about your hobby though isn't it and if no one you know is interested the next best place is here  The main thing to think about with what to keep is not just the care but the size of tank/viv they need when they are fully grown. They all seem to start out small and look very cute in the pet shop or adverts but many grow into very large house companions. A 6ft x 2ft viv might sound small but it is a major item of furniture - think throw your bed away and replace with a vivarium. Although many people house their snakes in small tubs and tiny vivs it is best to provide the best possible home you can for them. You have a duty of care as a pet owner.


----------



## Swindinian

Sylvi said:


> It's quite nice to chat about your hobby though isn't it and if no one you know is interested the next best place is here  The main thing to think about with what to keep is not just the care but the size of tank/viv they need when they are fully grown. They all seem to start out small and look very cute in the pet shop or adverts but many grow into very large house companions. A 6ft x 2ft viv might sound small but it is a major item of furniture - think throw your bed away and replace with a vivarium. Although many people house their snakes in small tubs and tiny vivs it is best to provide the best possible home you can for them. You have a duty of care as a pet owner.


😳
That gives me an idea - we have way too much ‘surplus’ furniture in our small house. …… never even thought of replacing the divan but could build some Vivs, slap the mattress on top, and hey presto, more viv furniture! 🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂
Bet the misses will be delighted with the idea of a heated bed. Win-win 🤔

I‘ll go and suggest it right now🥴🤕☹
😁


----------



## Malc

Swindinian said:


> 😳
> That gives me an idea - we have way too much ‘surplus’ furniture in our small house. …… never even thought of replacing the divan but could build some Vivs, slap the mattress on top, and hey presto, more viv furniture! 🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂
> Bet the misses will be delighted with the idea of a heated bed. Win-win 🤔
> 
> I‘ll go and suggest it right now🥴🤕☹
> 😁


Better patent that concept - lets hope Ikea don't read this forum


----------



## Natashafranquelo

carpet_python said:


> i have a corn snake and i would like to get a boa next and am wondering what to get next and if there is something better than a boa


If you want something bigger than a boa I recommend a Burmese they get 12ft+


----------



## wilkinss77

Natashafranquelo said:


> If you want something bigger than a boa I recommend a Burmese they get 12ft+


He didn't say bigger than a boa.


----------



## carpet_python

that's a bit too big but a burm seems awesome


----------



## carpet_python

well i hope to eventually get an african egg eating snake


----------



## Malc

carpet_python said:


> well i hope to eventually get an african egg eating snake


So answer my question - do you have a source of suitable sized eggs? if not then don't get one. There are several specialist snakes that even people with decades of experience won't take on and thus are not suited for a novice keeper... Stick with your corn snake, and then if you must get another snake, stick to ones that are more common and easier to keep


----------



## NickN

Agreed with Malc, actually an Egg Eating Snake was the snake species that very first got me thinking about owning one - as it couldn't bite and seemed easy enough, surely.
After a lot of research and a lot of reading old posts here and on other forums, I soon realised that 1) a snake bite is really nothing to worry too much about (from non-venomous) especially as a ferret owner, and 2) of all the "beginner" snakes out there, an Egg Eater is possibly among the worst for a variety of reasons, including fussy eating, difficulty getting their food, and their rather small, fragile and skittish nature. If you're lucky enough to find an established large female on hen eggs... But even then, if the egg looks at the snake the wrong way it won't eat it.
I plan now on owning one of them... Never.


----------



## carpet_python

i agree that they are not beginner snakes but they are super cute and i know a place where to get quail eggs


----------



## ian14

carpet_python said:


> i agree that they are not beginner snakes but they are super cute and i know a place where to get quail eggs


Please listen to what is being said. Egg eaters are NOT a beginner snake. Even if you can source a reliable and regular supply of eggs, that STILL doesn't mean the snake will actually eat them. 
There are plenty of other snakes available that are far more suitable for a beginner.


----------



## Zincubus

carpet_python said:


> (but i'm also open to other things like invertebrates and lizards but no water changes


What is your issue with water changes may I ask ?


I love giving the tanks glass ( inside ) a good clean plus part change of water .

Even the fish look better afterwards 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carpet_python

i had some fish in 4th grade and i killed some of them so i'm a bit scarred


----------



## Zincubus

carpet_python said:


> i had some fish in 4th grade and i killed some of them so i'm a bit scarred


Fair enough 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ian14

carpet_python said:


> i had some fish in 4th grade and i killed some of them so i'm a bit scarred


I'm a bit confused as to how that would affect your choice of boa?
They are not aquatic.


----------



## Swindinian

ian14 said:


> I'm a bit confused as to how that would affect your choice of boa?
> They are not aquatic.


I suppose some people might create a paludarium for an anaconda, or other boas, including an aquatic section…….


----------



## LiasisUK

'Best' is a very subjective term. I like Caribbean boas (Chilabothrus sp) best, but I wouldn't recommend them


----------



## Buttersballpython

ian14 said:


> No water changes??
> You can't keep animals if you don't want to change the water.


Snakes require somewhat consistent water changes to be healthily hydrated.


----------



## ian14

Buttersballpython said:


> Snakes require somewhat consistent water changes to be healthily hydrated.


Erm yes.
That was my point 🤣


----------



## Buttersballpython

What? I was solidifying your response.


----------



## Hawkeye1866

Dumerils are a nice step up.


----------

